# National Defense Act - Info



## XHighlander (30 Jan 2005)

i am looking for some one who might know a little about the national defense act pertaining to section 118 in 1954


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jan 2005)

Don't know the date of change, but the 118 of the National Defence Act became the 119 and is today the 129. "CONDUCT TO THE PREJUDICE OF GOOD ORDER AND DISCIPLINE".

QR&O's - http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/intro_e.asp

National Defence Act - http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/N-5/

Chapter 118 of QR&O's pertains to - "RELEASE FROM DETENTION OR IMPRISONMENT PENDING APPEAL FROM COURT MARTIAL"

Hope this helps.


----------



## pbi (30 Jan 2005)

XHighlander said:
			
		

> i am looking for some one who might know a little about the national defense act pertaining to section 118 in 1954


.

1954? You would need to check archival material because the NDA has been changed considerably since then, as have the Queen's Regulations and Orders (in 1954 called the "King's Regulations and Orders"). Do not assume that what you see there today, 51 years later, is what it said back then.

Cheers.


----------



## bob the piper (30 Jan 2005)

Wouldn't they have been the QR&O's in 1954? As far as I remember, she was crowned in 1952. No?


----------



## old medic (30 Jan 2005)

George VI died February 6th 1952
The coronation took place June 2nd 1953

When they finally got around to re-issuing the KR&O's as the QR&O's I don't know off hand. Safe to guess there was a delay however.


----------



## XHighlander (31 Jan 2005)

thank you for the information;

i just received my grandfather's service records from the archives and he was fined twice under this section in 1953 & 1954 when he was with the strathcona's


----------



## pbi (31 Jan 2005)

bob the piper said:
			
		

> Wouldn't they have been the QR&O's in 1954? As far as I remember, she was crowned in 1952. No?



_Doh!_ Right you are. I stand corrected! But, the part aboutr content stands.

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2005)

Can't say to 1954, but I can attest that in '68, a section 118, was "conduct predjudice......


----------



## Love793 (1 Feb 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can't say to 1954, but I can attest that in '68, a section 118, was "conduct predjudice......



On a similiar note, I can attest that in 2004/5, a section 129 is "conduct/negligience prejudice..." ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2005)

I remember 119 as being the ole "Catch All" and then ten years ago it got a promotion to 129.

GW


----------

